
Wakoopa Social is shutting down - mathias
http://blog.wakoopa.com/post/24878499948
======
kacy
Looks like I've logged close to 9 months of screen time since I started using
it in 2009. RIP Wakoopa.

------
PaulHoule
How are their new products better than compete.com, Quantcast, Alexa and
things like that?

~~~
mtrimpe
Do compete, Quantcast and Alexa also track your application usage?

Wakoopa started as an application tracker, i.e. I'm using Firefox 32% of the
time, Photoshop 10% and this quirky little Twitter client 45% of my time.

That's more difficult than it might seem, as detecting which one is in use is
not always easy (or universal) and different versions of different
applications report themselves differently all the time.

------
sparknlaunch
Odd that they are shutting this down. I thought there would be some value in
the users etc?

